# Free counselling if your on social welfare?



## skint (20 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere in Co.Carlow that does counselling for fee or for cheaper than normal... as i am on social welfare i can not afford the 50-70 euro fee's


----------



## getaway (20 Jan 2011)

Hi, there is a very good counsellor I have gone to who does telephone and skype counselling that covers the whole country. it is only 30 euro an hour. I can give you a number if you are interested. The first session is free.


----------



## Cheeus (20 Jan 2011)

HSE primary care centres provide free counselling regardless of your employment status. Not all primary care centres have counsellors employed, but if you ring one they might be able to tell you which ones do. 
List of Carlow primary care centres here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## pudds (20 Jan 2011)

A few choices here , schroll down.

[broken link removed]


----------



## horusd (21 Jan 2011)

Skint can you specify what type of counselling you mean? If you mean general psychological counselling there are many different types, and exercise some caution as there some people calling themselves "counsellors" without full professional accreditation. A good source of information and direction is IACP.ie. A professional body that sets standards in counselling and has a list of appropriately trained & qualified members. You can negotiate on fees with counsellors. Some organisations like "Northside counselling" (01) 848 4789 in Dublin offer such professional counselling and the client can make a contribution if they are able. Northside might be able to suggest organisations similar to themselves ( they have charitable status) in your region, or offer free professional counselling there if you can travel to them. Aware.ie also offer online counselling for depression which might be useful. Wish you the best with this.


----------



## skint (21 Jan 2011)

Thank you everyone. my Mother said she will pay for half the sessions so i have booked in with a good one in carlow. thank you all so much


----------

